# Setting up Console Video Mode



## PatThunder (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

I am Pat from France and I hope my english is not too bad for this 1st post.

A few years ago, bored by the lack of stability of these too many Linux distributions, my desktop OS at home switched to OS X, now macOS, and I am fine with it.
Anyway, i wish now to have a separate server for some services ( dnscache, http proxy...) and it's time to give another look to FreeBSD.

A friend lend me a Lenovo Thinkcenter M82 and after reading the beginning of the Handbook, I finally succeded installing FreeBSD.
It was a little bit painful and frustating because I had to wipe the disk, create a MBR partition table in order to achieve the installation.
Impossible to install FreeBSD with the amd64-memstick.img burned on an USB stick on a GPT disk !
Whatever, it works fine installed on MBR disk with BSD slices 

I am now discovering the system and the 1st post-config settings.
I am often connected from my MBP using SSH, but I want, from time to time, use the FreeBSD console and my big screen to work on it.
I am not using X for the moment, i will look at it later.
The bad thing is that the resolution of the console is 640x480 and not so much pleasant after some time.

According the the Handbook, I tried kldload vesa and received an error, frequently encountered.
  module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff83477000, 0) error 19
  sysctl_unregister_oid: failed to unregister sysctl

`pciconf -vl` returned me

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x308417aa chip=0x01028086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
  device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class      = display
  subclass   = VGA
```

After searching on Internet am a little bit confused and lost on that subject.
Is there any chance (not home today for testing) to have the possibilty to setup my console resolution ?

If not, my friend give me an Nvidia card marked *Model V183* on its back.
Do i have a better chance to do what i wand using that card and is there an entry in the handbook dealing with nvidia setup for console display.

Anyway, aside that, i am happy with my BSD box 

Pat


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2018)

Recent FreeBSD versions have switched the console driver to vt(4). The handbook hasn't been updated and still refers to the old console driver sc(4).


----------

